# vitamins etc



## L Armstrong (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi i was just wondering......

I dont take anything at the moment.....

What vitamins etc are a good idea to take? What would be beneficial in terms of  aiding weight training and boosting metabolism?


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Oct 1, 2006)

The only vitamin supllement I take is for Vitamine E cuz apparently its the most defeciant vitamine we all have but need.  There are several different types of vitamin E, I'm taking the one which is good for skin and cardiovascular health.

I get all my other vitamins from food (milk, different fruits, greens, ect...)

Not sure if there is any vitamin that helps you grow but I know that things like vitamins A and C help you recover faster.  In fact, all vitamins are good for your body one way or another (obviously)


----------



## Valias (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd say a multivitamin should be for anyone who works out frequently and/or doesn't have an A-Grade diet. depending on trial and error some other vitamins/minerals may be good, vitamin C and B vitamins in particular.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 1, 2006)

I take a multivitamin, vitamin C, Vitamin B Complex, and vitamin E. And fish oil pills.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Oct 2, 2006)

Vitamin C is a real good one no matter what your diet is like.  Also I haven't met anyone who gets the recommended fish or flax in their diet so I'd recommend 2 grams of fish oil Omega-3 and two grams of flax oil Omega-3 on training days and 1 gram of each on non training days.  These are all great anti-inflammatory supps and support healthy muscle growth especially in the case of hard gainers.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 2, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:


> *The only vitamin supllement I take is for Vitamine E cuz apparently its the most defeciant vitamine we all have but need.  There are several different types of vitamin E, I'm taking the one which is good for skin and cardiovascular health.
> *
> I get all my other vitamins from food (milk, different fruits, greens, ect...)
> 
> Not sure if there is any vitamin that helps you grow but I know that things like vitamins A and C help you recover faster.  In fact, all vitamins are good for your body one way or another (obviously)



Care to explain?


----------



## Gordo (Oct 2, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Care to explain?



This should be good


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Oct 2, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Care to explain?



Nah, not really.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:


> Nah, not really.



Go figure unless you have something to back up the shit you spew, then please don't post the crap you do.


----------



## assassin (Oct 3, 2006)

I take multivitamins/anti-oxidants...That's enough as i think , the rest should be from a  good diet


----------



## Raz (Oct 3, 2006)

assassin said:


> I take multivitamins/anti-oxidants...That's enough as i think , the rest should be from a  good diet



Agreed. I think a good diet with lots of variety and a multi-vitamin and a couple of cups of green tea's is excellent for anyone, unless your doctor or an expert such as 'Trouble'   reccommend otherwise.


----------



## Raz (Oct 3, 2006)

assassin said:


> I take multivitamins/anti-oxidants...That's enough as i think , the rest should be from a  good diet



Agreed. I think a good diet with lots of variety and a multi-vitamin and a couple of cups of green tea's is excellent for anyone, unless your doctor or an expert such as 'Trouble'  reccommend otherwise.


----------



## L Armstrong (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for the imput guys!

I have a multi, amega 3, c and a multi b!

My diet is ok, not brill!!

But i also consider poor digestion and poor absorption and how this will hinder the uptake of vital vits!

Maybe i worry too much.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 3, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Go figure unless you have something to back up the shit you spew, then please don't post the crap you do.


 
Who are you, the poetry Mod?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2006)

LOL I didn't even realize I did that.  So f-off Fatcat.

Ok that was just ghey.  I won't do it anymore.


----------



## assassin (Oct 3, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> LOL I didn't even realize I did that.  So f-off Fatcat.
> 
> Ok that was just ghey.  I won't do it anymore.



  no that was funny lol


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Oct 3, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Go figure unless you have something to back up the shit you spew, then please don't post the crap you do.



Read it in a book.  Arnet you the guy who said eating white bread was just as bad as eating candy?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:


> The only vitamin supllement I take is for Vitamine E cuz apparently its the most defeciant vitamine we all have but need.  There are several different types of vitamin E, I'm taking the one which is good for skin and cardiovascular health.
> 
> I get all my other vitamins from food (milk, different fruits, greens, ect...)
> 
> Not sure if there is any vitamin that helps you grow but I know that things like vitamins A and C help you recover faster.  In fact, all vitamins are good for your body one way or another (obviously)





IainDaniel said:


> Care to explain?





911=InsideJob said:


> Nah, not really.



Nope this is bullshit!  I agree totally with Iain here.  You are NOW being refrained from posting such a bullshit post if you have no scientific facts with links to back up what you are saying.  We give out GOOD advice here, not half assed and if you can't provide anything to *prove *your advice and theories, then I will be forced to delete them.  I will not allow advice that is untrue.  People actually follow what we say here and if they read shit like this they are sorely losing out.  

So there you go.  Prove it or don't post it.


----------



## blueboy75 (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=nutrient&dbid=111

Deficiency symptoms for vitamin E are difficult to pinpoint and controversial in the research literature. The area of broadest agreement involves malabsorption. In many research studies, low levels of vitamin E are associated with digestive system problems where nutrients are poorly absorbed from the digestive tract. These problems include pancreatic disease, gallbladder disease, liver disease, and celiac disease. A second area of focus for vitamin E deficiency symptoms is called peripheral neuropathy. This area focuses on nervous system problems in the arms, hands, legs, and feet. Pain, tingling, and loss of sensation in these extremities have been associated with vitamin E deficiency. Although many healthcare practitioners report that skin problems appear closely linked to vitamin E deficiency, there are limited human research studies to support this view.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Oct 3, 2006)

blueboy75 said:


> http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=nutrient&dbid=111
> 
> Deficiency symptoms for vitamin E are difficult to pinpoint and controversial in the research literature. The area of broadest agreement involves malabsorption. In many research studies, low levels of vitamin E are associated with digestive system problems where nutrients are poorly absorbed from the digestive tract. These problems include pancreatic disease, gallbladder disease, liver disease, and celiac disease. A second area of focus for vitamin E deficiency symptoms is called peripheral neuropathy. This area focuses on nervous system problems in the arms, hands, legs, and feet. Pain, tingling, and loss of sensation in these extremities have been associated with vitamin E deficiency. Although many healthcare practitioners report that skin problems appear closely linked to vitamin E deficiency, there are limited human research studies to support this view.




Thank you.  Read it in _Natural Cures_ by Kevin Tradeau


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2006)

I said *SCIENTIFIC *facts.  Not some overzealous site that regugitates Kevin Trudeau.  This is NOT proof!  It's some know it all spewing shit out of their mouths just like most of your healthy websites that fail to provide real evidence to their claims.  

Our site isn't always about the scientific facts but when I see someone posting puke post after puke post without proof and clearly shows no knowledge of the matter at hand, I get mad.  I will be deleting these posts tomorrow if you don't provide proof otherwise.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Oct 3, 2006)

The dude posted that info from whfoods.com.  That's not scientific?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2006)

No, whfoods.com is NOT scientific.  

Here is an abstact on vitamin e as an example:  http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?cmd=Retrieve&db=PubMed&list_uids=7495251&dopt=Abstract


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Oct 3, 2006)

I apolagize.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2006)

No need to apologize, just provide something to back up your claims.  I just don't want to see others take the advice without really knowing all the facts.  By throwing out a blanket statement without having any proof to why you feel this way is not really helping anyone and could potentially harm someone.  If you are going to make a statement like you did then don't post it in such a way that makes people think that is what they should do too.  It's fine to provide alternative feedback and explain why you do something differently but if you feel that THIS is the way it should be done, then that's where science needs to come in and explain why and not because some nimwit like Kevin Turdeau says so.  I just really wanted to get this point across to you.


----------



## wilwn (Oct 4, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:


> The dude posted that info from whfoods.com.  That's not scientific?



i think jodi means actual studies and peer-reviewed journals.


----------



## Gordo (Oct 4, 2006)

For instance, whfoods.com provides lots of info, but it's supported with references.... The vitamin e  information, scroll to the bottom (this is what makes it credible):



> References
> 
> * Azzi A, Stocker A. Vitamin E: non-antioxidant roles. Prog Lip Res 2000;39(3):231-255 2000
> * Bendich A, Machlin LJ. Safety of oral intake of vitamin E. Am J Clin Nutr 1988;48:612-619 1988
> ...


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes but I want to see a study for what he stated.  



> The only vitamin supllement I take is for Vitamine E cuz apparently its the most defeciant vitamine we all have but need. There are several different types of vitamin E, I'm taking the one which is good for skin and cardiovascular health.


Where is the study saying it's the most deficient vitamin?  I'd be willing to bet there isn't one.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2006)

As a matter of fact, I think most people are actually most deficient in Vitamin D.

http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/content/abstract/135/11/2739S


----------



## Gordo (Oct 4, 2006)

Jodi said:


> As a matter of fact, I think most people are actually most deficient in Vitamin D.
> 
> http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/content/abstract/135/11/2739S


Even more so if you live North of the 49th parallel LOL.

Nothing I love more in the winter than going to work in the dark and leaving work in the dark


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 4, 2006)

Gordo said:


> Even more so if you live North of the 49th parallel LOL.
> 
> Nothing I love more in the winter than going to work in the dark and leaving work in the dark



No talk about that.  It is almost that time


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2006)

I can honestly say I don't miss that


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 5, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I can honestly say I don't miss that



Shoosh traitor!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## Gordo (Oct 5, 2006)

bring back the stubby! 
BTW, we really Do dress like that, least, I do


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 6, 2006)

I take 2 standard vitamin/mineral, 2 grams C, 800 i.u. E. 6g of creatine monohydrate, 5g l-glutamine, and 3g of what is known as 'NOS'.

I really doubt any of this does me any good whatsoever... but my pee hasn't gone "technicolor" yet.


----------



## L Armstrong (Oct 7, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> I take 2 standard vitamin/mineral, 2 grams C, 800 i.u. E. 6g of creatine monohydrate, 5g l-glutamine, and 3g of what is known as 'NOS'.
> 
> I really doubt any of this does me any good whatsoever... but my pee hasn't gone "technicolor" yet.



Not yet!


----------

